# transmission stopped working with require encryption

## darkphader

Very strange. Have used Transmission for virtually ever with the "require encryption" feature. And now today it will download nothing unless change that setting.

Using net-p2p/transmission-2.84 (since last July). Tried remerging it, no change. Tried downgrading openssl, no change.

Any clues?

Thanks.

----------

## avx

Have you considered that your peers might not have encryption enabled(especially if you've got very few)?

----------

## darkphader

Bug report, problem confirmed.

----------

## rem!x

You need to downgrade libevent.

```

cat "=dev-libs/libevent-2.1.5" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge -uDN @world

emerge @preserved-rebuild 

```

Don't forget to remove the masked package once you see an update for transmission.

----------

